
Citizen Police Data Project – Police allegation data made accessible - aylee
https://invisible.institute/police-data
======
yummypaint
We need an automated system that asks for feedback after every police
encounter. If your name appears in a police report, you get a text. Responses
could then be added to the database in an automated way. We already do this
routinely for food deliveries, so surely the barrier is non-technical.

------
aylee
Came across this tool by the Invisible Institute as I was thinking about what
ways technology could help with the ongoing issues with police brutality and
accountability.

It looks like they partnered with USA today on a larger database as well. I'll
be reaching out to the former to see if they have plans to develop an API. I
imagine that would help this spread like wildfire and increase scrutiny.

~~~
dang
Please use "Show HN" only for projects that are your own personal work
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)).
I've taken that out of the title now. The submission was just fine otherwise.

